# Good spots in Atlantic City



## fav453 (Aug 5, 2005)

I will be in AC next week and I wanted some pointers on any spots that I should try jettys peirs etc. Also will I need a license?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

*AC Fishing*

Take a look at acfishing.com When you get there try offshore tackle up near the Marina and Rip tide B&T in Brigentine


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Down in the inlet area is One Stop B&T; Noel is a helpful guy, he will give you the straight info on fishing in AC proper.

One Stop
416 Atlantic Ave


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

No you dont need a license to fish saltwater anywhere in New Jersey. A good place to fish is always the T-Jetty in Atlantic City and the boardwalk next to it. I caugt a 22 inch 4lb fluke right off the boardwalk a couple of months ago with a 4 inch pink finess lure. I hear that fishbites and berkely gulp worms caught a lot of kingfish there. Im in Miami now enjoying the view for a little while so i wont be back in Jersey til next week. Ive been having a blast catching fish in Melbourne since ive been here. Ive caught a Jack, Speckled trout, bluefish, pompano, mangrove snapper, and get this a Dolphin! Flipper! He must have gotten a fish on my line and almost broke my pole. I knew i had something big on but when my drag was screaming and that dolphin jumped in the air three times, i knew he was on my line. He finally pulled until my line was almost out and the line broke. I felt bad for it cause it has a hook in its mouth. Anyways, enough about me. Hope you do well in AC


----------

